# Cheapest possible 15" laptop



## papul1993 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, 
I need the cheapest possible 15" laptop. 

Main requirement is 24x7 runtime capability. Basically, it shouldn't stop working after about a month running 24x7.

Should be powerful enough to play HD videos. 
Need at least 2 GB RAM. Will be running Linux. 

Intel based laptops preferred.
Also would like to swap stock hdd with ssd if possible. Can it be done on all laptops or just specific ones?

PS: Please don't tell me to buy a desktop. I need a laptop.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

Asus Laptop Price India, Asus X53U-SX181D (AMD Dual Core/2gb/320gb/DOS) Laptop,Buy Asus Laptops Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think there is any matching one...


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

For editing or decoding purpose better to set budget of 28-30k and get core-i5 laptop.



sanjoy.bose said:


> I don't think there is any matching one...



why? he needs cheapest laptop and that asus model is cheapest available in infibeam.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> For editing or decoding purpose better to set budget of 28-30k and get core-i5 laptop.



i meant ability to play HD videos. Not encode them


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> i meant ability to play HD videos. Not encode them



I think that Asus X53U-SX181D would be good enough and its just 17.6k


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

amd support in linux sucks. intel based lappys are preferred.


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> amd support in linux sucks. intel based lappys are preferred.



Yes, it is but but I read new AMD laptops are fine with linux.. personally not sure.
Fore Intel get:
Asus Laptop Price India, Asus X54C-SX261D (core i3/2gb/500gb/DOS) Laptop,Buy Asus Laptops Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Main requirement is 24x7 runtime capability. Basically, it shouldn't stop working after about a month running 24x7.



@Rider, what about this??


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

or
Asus X54C-SX316D / 2nd Generation Pentium Dual Core / 2 GB / 500 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

Samsung RV Series RV513-A02IN + a cheap cooling pad.


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> @Rider, what about this??



For 24x7 use that core-i3 laptop is fine.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

Updated the main post.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, it is but but I read new AMD laptops are fine with linux.. personally not sure.



for A series. not sure if same is done for C & E series.



papul1993 said:


> Also would like to swap stock hdd with ssd if possible. Can it be done on all laptops or just specific ones?



possible on all laptops but may have to remove the cover or bezel of the SSD i.e. void warranty of SSD itself. BTW adding a SSD to a cheap laptop makes no sense. why not go for a premium one at the first place?


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Also would like to swap stock hdd with ssd if possible. Can it be done on all laptops or just specific ones?


it will depend on ur mobo, decide one lap and then post the mobo, we can tell after that. but generally it is possible...



Sam said:


> possible on all laptops but may have to remove the cover or bezel of the SSD i.e. void warranty of SSD itself. BTW adding a SSD to a cheap laptop makes no sense. why not go for a premium one at the first place?


I m sorry to disagree with you, cause I have done it a week a go in my Hp 2000-2116tu which is a lowest 3rd gen I5 laptop and it actually makes sense to add SSD to a lower end latop to make it a performance m/c.

It will NOT void any warranty. BTW, what is your thought on SSD, that it comes single and to suite what type of m/c??


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dont really know much about hardware. You guys have to decide one that satisfies all my conditions. I'll but that. 

A noob question. If I keep the laptop connected to power supply all the time and keep it on standby mode, will it get damaged?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> I m sorry to disagree with you, cause I have done it a week a go in my Hp 2000-2116tu which is a lowest 3rd gen I5 laptop and it actually makes sense to add SSD to a lower end latop to make it a performance m/c.



3rd gen i5 >>>>> any AMD E or C processor. makes sense if the processor is a fast one else it'll reduce startup times but won't deliver the expected performance.



papul1993 said:


> A noob question. If I keep the laptop connected to power supply all the time and keep it on standby mode, will it get damaged?



battery's charge carrying capacity will take a serious hit over a year time and may become completely dead in a couple of years time.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't get one thing that's why not willing to give any suggestion, that is, if m/c needs to be connected 24*7 then why laptop!!! and in always standby why SSD!!!


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> I don't get one thing that's why not willing to give any suggestion, that is, if m/c needs to be connected 24*7 then why laptop!!! and in always standby why SSD!!!



hdds are unreliable. Apart from limited writes, ssd is far superior to hdd.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

are u building a server?


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not really. It will be a download rig most of the time.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

Asus X54 will be the best option I think.But if you need much better performance then you have to get i5, which will cost you atleast around 32k(a good laptop can be bought at that price)


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Asus X54 will be the best option I think.But if you need much better performance then you have to get i5, which will cost you atleast around 32k(a good laptop can be bought at that price)



What about core i3? I don't need a powerful lappy. Enough juice to run basic apps is enough. 

As I mentioned in the main post, my primary requirement is 24x7 runtime capability.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

The Asus 54C looks like a nice option. Will I be able to swap the hdd for a ssd on this laptop? Any cheap 128GB SSD recommendations?

I can't even see the X54 series on the Asus india site.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 21, 2012)

If you're sure you just want to make your laptop as download rig, then brazos (E-450) is fine. But if you intend to use it for other apps, then in the long run, it will surely feel underpowered. So, at least go for Pentium Dual Core or i3 (coupled with 4GB of RAM). And as *Sam* said, don't club SSD with brazos as they're too slow to take advantage of SSD. For SSD, look out for Crucial m4.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If you're sure you just want to make your laptop as download rig, then brazos (E-450) is fine. But if you intend to use it for other apps, then in the long run, it will surely feel underpowered. So, at least go for Pentium Dual Core or i3 (coupled with 4GB of RAM). And as *Sam* said, don't club SSD with brazos as they're too slow to take advantage of SSD. For SSD, look out for Crucial m4.



Not going for AMD. Terrible Linux support. Yes I am going for Intel i3 2nd generation.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 26, 2012)

What are my cheapest options if I want backlit keyboard?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2012)

No cheap laptops have a backlit keyboard,the one which have costs a lot.So forget it.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump.......

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 3, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> Why dont you think about the Atom based netbooks? Works great and long.



Any 15" inch ones? Should be able to handle ms office without any lag.


----------

